# NEWBIE NEEDED ADVICE ON CONCIEVING WHILST ON CLOMIFENE



## smileydreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

*​*
Hey girlie's please help me I am new to all this and have found it amazing reading your posts, its made me feel more normal .

I suffer with PCOS and we have been trying to conceive for 3 years. I have started my first cycle of Clomifene 50mg on 20th Jan which was day 2 of my cycle and finished taking them on 24th which was day 6 of my cycle. But I am now confused as to when we should be trying to make babies? How do I know if I am ovulating and should we try before I ovulate whilst I am ovulating or after I ovulate I'm so confused  and I feel like my doc at fertility clinic hasn't helped me with this. I am so scared I will miss the window of opportunity.

Also is Clomifene the same as Clomid??

Thanks in advance for your help.

sending you all hugs


----------



## SamRycraft (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there  

I am on my first course of Clomid, the 2 are the same drug yes. I believe that you begin to ovulate from Day 9 to Day 15, but we are trying everyday and I am only on Day 6 of my cycle and my last day of taking my course of Clomid.

I have also just ordered 3 boxes of Ovulation kits from Clear Blue, the ones with the smily faces because the line kits can play games with your mind, as you see what you want to see.

So far I have had hot flushes and leg pain with my clomid, but from Tuesday 31st Jan I should be ovulating properly, so we are excited to see how we go, as we have been trying for 8yrs now  

You should have blood tests on Day 21 to check your levels to see if you have ovulated also.

Sam xxx


----------



## smileydreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey sam thanks for the reply.  I will buy some ovulation kits (the one with smiley faces  ) thanks for the advice.  Let me know how you get on I hope it works for you 8 years is a long time I can understand the excitement we are excited too.  I hope it all goes well for you .  
I did read somewhere that you shouldnt try everyday as the   will be weaker.  It needs time to get back to the right strength. They suggest leaving it too every other day hope that helps.

I have also been experiencing hot flushes and tiredness.  

My doc has booked me in for a scan on Tuesday 31st which will be day 13 not sure what thats for tho.  I can only assume its too see if I am ovulating.  But I'm unsure if we should be trying before the scan or not.  

keep in touch and take care

Hayley xx


----------



## SamRycraft (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey

Yes I would be trying from Day 9 onwards, Day 11, Day 13, Day 15.. What hospital are you under ? Are you happy with your consultant ?

We haven't tried today, we are leaving it until Monday so that'll be 3 days worth of strength in hubbys  

Then when I go into hospital 31st Jan I will be asking her to give me a scan, then hopefully it'll be good news to let me know if I've ovulated also, I am excited but know I'll be devastated if it shows nothing  

But a few more months won't kill me I guess !!
Sam xx


----------



## smileydreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Sam 

I am under the Hartlepool assisted reproduction unit.  We don't live there but thats the nearest one too us and where my doctors referred us too.  Where are you at?  

To be honest since being diagnosed with PCOS I feel like I have been let down by the NHS they haven't given us any information or help I get most of my knowledge from the internet.  However the consultant at Hartlepool I did find very pleasant but when I got home I realised she hadn't given us vital info like when to try etc.  But she did tell me because my hubby has had a child in a previous marriage I wont be entitled to IVF on the NHS if needed (if the clomifene doesn't work).  I think this information threw me and stopped me asking the questions I had.  I don't see why we wouldn't be entitled to it because its not me that has a child.  

I know what you mean about feeling devastated if it shows nothing I will be the same I want it too work first time as I know you do.  

I did get pregnant last year but suffered a miscarriage when we went for a scan they couldn't see anything thats how we found out so I fear the scans the most.  I hope your scan brings you good news.

Do you have PCOS?  If so when did you get diagnosed and why haven't they tried you on clomid before? 

Are you happy with your consultant?

Take care 

Hayley xxx


----------



## SamRycraft (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Hayley

I am under Whiston Hospital Gynaecology. I love my consultant, as soon as I got referred, 2 months later she did an ovarian drilling operation, she said was 50% succesful as she couldn't get to my left ovary as this the hardest to get to without damaging the bowels.

This is only my first cycle of clomid as I had to get my BMI down to 35 because I am overweight with PCOS myself. I was told also I couldn't have IVF as my husband has children to his ex girlfriend from 11yrs ago !! I find that apalling as it is me that wants to have a family with my husband 

To be fair tho I think my Gynae has forgotton this as she keeps saying get down to BMI of 30 and she'll refer me to the Womens in Liverpool for IVF courses. !!

I got diagnosed in 2004 with PCOS because I put 5 stones on in 6 months !!!!!! They were concerned so they scanned me and thats what they found, with Endometriosis also.

Hopefully things are now moving along, finished my first course of clomid last night so now patiently waiting to ovulate 

Sam xx


----------



## smileydreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Sam 

Thats great you love your consultant I think it makes all the difference .  What is the ovarian drilling?  Why did you have that is it something to do with PCOS or is it too do with the endometriosis?  What is endometriosis?  I have heard of it but not sure what it is, sorry!!   

Yes they keep telling me about my weight too my BMI is 28 so not too bad at the moment but I have gained alot of weight I used to be a size 10 now i am a nearly a 16 .  So I sympathise with weight issue I find it very difficult to lose weight I have tried alsorts and I am quite active I walk about 3hours a day as part of my job.  I hate to think what I would be if I was sat behind a desk all day.  

So your situation is very similar to mine on the IVF thing then my husbands son is nearly 14 so it was also years ago and like you we want to have our own baby.  Its the natural progression of a couple who love each other to want to put that love in to bringing up their own child. 

Hopefully tho neither of us will need the IVF route as fingers crossed the Clomid works for us both .  

Good Luck with the ovulating!!

Hayley xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello girls

Thought id say hello

I too have the same issues as you both, TTC for 3 yrs, no periods for 9 yrs due to depo injection. have had 2 cycles of Clomid. cycle 1 succesfull in making me ovulate and cycle too was too.

How it works is

You take the clomid like you have done, and hot flushes and tireness is common, watch out for mood swings and depression, i had that.

Then you should have sex as soon as your off your period and have it every other day altho i had it some days twice lol but its better to have every other day. try to not plan sex on certain days as it puts more pressure on you and partners.

Then you will have a scan around the time you should be ovulating, they will perform an internal scan to check to see if there are any follicles that are about to release or have released then you will have day 21 blood test to check your progesterone levels, my last one was 23,8

When an egg releases it only lives for 12-24 hrs ( roughly) but sperm can live inside you for up to 5 days. so have sex from end of period to day 20 of cycle, thats what i do anyway

I am currently a day late on my period but that could be coz my cycle is longer this time as othersw have only been for 26 days

xxx


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

smileydreamer said:


> *​*
> Hey girlie's please help me I am new to all this and have found it amazing reading your posts, its made me feel more normal .
> 
> I suffer with PCOS and we have been trying to conceive for 3 years. I have started my first cycle of Clomifene 50mg on 20th Jan which was day 2 of my cycle and finished taking them on 24th which was day 6 of my cycle. But I am now confused as to when we should be trying to make babies? How do I know if I am ovulating and should we try before I ovulate whilst I am ovulating or after I ovulate I'm so confused  and I feel like my doc at fertility clinic hasn't helped me with this. I am so scared I will miss the window of opportunity.
> ...


Hey Smiley dreamer. Someone has probably answered this, but as I understand you should be BD every 2/3 days after AF and then every day after your LH surge/ smiley face on the CB sticks.

I'm on day 1 of my third cycle so starting tomorrow and will therefore be just behind you. xx
xx


----------



## smileydreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey girllies

Thanks flossey25 and cas11 for the info starting to get to grips with it all now sort of lol, thank you for your replies.

How you both getting on with your cycle.  I have had two internal scans but still not ovulating yet   so I have been given ovulation kits but they do play tricks with your mind its the line ones so going to buy some of the smiley face ones.  Got another scan monday see whats happening fingers crossed.

Hope you are all achieving results with your cycle.

Much love  Hayley xx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to add in a quick post here just to say hold on in there with the waiting to ovulate.  I am on clomid for PCOS, 50mg, and in my first month I was scanned on day 10 and they said there were two potential follicles but had to go back in two days as they were too small.  My scan on day 12 had changed loads just in that 2 days and the follicles were at the right size, lining was right thickness etc, so she told me to try every night from then for 4 nights and thought I'd ovulate that day.  I was using the ovulation test sticks and was confused though because although the scan looked good the tests weren't positive.  As the days went on they were still neg and I didn't feel like I had ov'd so thought it just hadn't worked that month.  We kept trying though beyond the 4 days and I'm glad we didn't give up hope because finally by day 18 the tests went positive, I ov'd and got pregnant (sadly miscarried but not because of clomid or anything).  Day '21' bloods confirmed it was definitely CD18.  So hold on in there, we're all different and don't give up hope, not meaning to sound glib in anyway though, I know its really tough.  Am on round two now...xx


----------



## Aimee28 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey ladies..

Ive done 4 rounds of failed clomid so far - and some other treatments too!!

Just wanted to offer some advice.. Ive researched PCOS and OI with Clomid up to my eyeballs and been through it many times...

Its a good idea from around day10ish or so to have intercourse every other day (not everyday) to ensure a good amount of quality sperm is reaching the fallopian tubes - although are you not having scans when taking the clomid the health care professional will then be able to tell you when to have intercourse as they are tracking your follicles (which releases the egg) doing it everyday will burn your man out as well and believe me the novelty wears off!! lol

Also taking clomid can affect the result of ovulation tests and give false readings so please please DONT waste your money!! rely on the other signs of ovulation - the best being the consitancy of CM (cervical Mucous) assume you have all read on the signs of ovulation??

Another tip (maybe a myth?!) is to put a pillow under your hips afterwards to help the sperm find their way - dont lie with legs in the air as this will influence them to hit the back of the cervix - so ive researched!!

Not sure if ive helped but wanted to offer my bit too 

xx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aimee - I disagree. I take clomid and 1st round i did an opk and tested positive day 9. Fell pg that month too. So sometimes they do work!


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi there,

I agree with Aimee, except for OPKs, I do think OPKs help some.  I read that up until CD9/10 they can be inaccurate because of the clomid/PCOS, but after that they've been very accurate with me and several others I know too who have clomid/PCOS and have used them.  They can be quite emotionally stressful waiting for that positive, but I've found them really helpful to comfirm the day of ov and when to do a progesterone test 7 days after.  In your first cycle you should have scans but on my day 12 scans the nurses were convinced I'd ovulate that day but it didn't happen for another 5 days, if I'd relied on that alone I'd have missed ovulation when it eventually arrived in CD18.  Having said that though on clomid I get clear physical signs of ovulation that are easy to read and have been able to feel the mittleschmerz pain, so the tests definitely aren't a necessity, but they were a good encouragement for me that what I was feeling was ovulation.  Each to their own though completely


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Peppym,

i think everyone is different and i agree with what you've said. i ovulated on both cycles of clomid i tested positive on day 15 using an opk stick. it was very clear and i had it confirmed via prog blood test, so they can work, but then knowing my luck this month they wont work haha

x


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi flossey,

Where are you up to in this months cycle?  I'm currently on day 11 and am feeling really impatient waiting to see if I'm going to ovulate!  xx


----------



## Ann1009 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello, 

I have been taking clomad , I was told that they are the same and my nurses told us to be trying between day 11 and 18 of my cycle (not sure if it would be different for you) 

Hope this helps


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

smileydreamer said:


> Hey girllies
> 
> Thanks flossey25 and cas11 for the info starting to get to grips with it all now sort of lol, thank you for your replies.
> 
> ...


Hi Smileydreamer,

All going ok so far. Scan during my second cycle on 50mg showed a 19mm follie on CD12 and I think I ovulated on CD13 so clomid working in the sense that a good follie appears to have grown, but no BFP yet. On my third cycle now on 50mg, no more scans for me and just seeing what happens in the next 4 months before trying something else.

How was your scan on Monday?
xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Peppym

Hey

I am on CD 6, last clomid tonight, i have ovulated last 2 times on CD 14 and 15, i am actually on holiday the days im meant to ovulate haha that be good taking ovulation tests on the airport haha

xx


----------



## smileydreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

Cas11 said:


> smileydreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey girllies
> ...


----------

